# Toyota's Jim Lentz: Fuel Cell Cars Are Our Future



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

... and 40 years ago when I read it in Popular Science I believed it. They have yet to reach economic parity with batteries, let alone surpass them.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> ... and 40 years ago when I read it in Popular Science I believed it. They have yet to reach economic parity with batteries, let alone surpass them.


And even if the fuel cells do get there the compression of the fuel to manageable (volume wise) pressures will impose a 30% "tax" on the energy retrievable from the hydrogen

So a BEV will get 30% more miles/"gallon" than a fuel cell vehicle


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

What's that, 5 times this year now you've agreed with me?

I am definitely off my game!


----------

